# Duty Free Cosmetics



## PhillyBeauty (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello, I  was wondering if anyone has ever shopped or worked at a  a duty free MAC cosmetic store?  Do they operate under the same MAC standards? Are the operating hours different than traditional mall hours?   Seems like it would be a great opportunity to work there since you would meet people from all over.


----------

